# First poem post.



## fallen_petal (Jul 14, 2004)

Invisable man

Intoxicated and unstable
the invisable man
his will to stand on a table
yelling at non existant fans

drinks his choice
the invisable man
lonely echo in his voice
shaking paper thin hands

disturbingly desperate
the invisable man
everyone is already too late
for he wants to be left in his own little land.


----------



## terri (Jul 14, 2004)

A tragic little poem....   Very nice!


----------

